# The Marriott Bed - Anybody have it?



## jpc763 (Apr 16, 2012)

I did a search and the info is a bit dated from what I can find.

So....  Has anyone bought the mattress from Marriott or anyone else?  I am seriously considering it.  I have determined that the mattress that I want is the Jamison Resort Supreme (from Jamison) or the Marriott Supreme Foam Plus (from Marriott).

Let me know what yout think!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2012)

The mattresses may be one in the same. I believe that Marriott uses Jamison mattresses and thus that is what they sell as the "Marriott Bed".


----------



## m61376 (Apr 16, 2012)

And the beds at different resorts are different. I had actually looked into this several years back and I wasn't impressed with what I found out. Keep in mind that they change mattresses more frequently that you do (at least more frequently than you'd like to be able to). The people at Jamison were pretty helpful, so you might want to call them.


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 16, 2012)

m61376 said:


> And the beds at different resorts are different. I had actually looked into this several years back and I wasn't impressed with what I found out. Keep in mind that they change mattresses more frequently that you do (at least more frequently than you'd like to be able to). The people at Jamison were pretty helpful, so you might want to call them.



I did, they were very helpful.  They gave me the name of the bed.  I checked our bed in Ko Olina and it was a Jamison.  It was definitely foam so I am pretty sure it was the same bed.

I was just wondering if anyone on TUG had bought the bed and how it is holding up.


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 16, 2012)

No. But we have the Westin heavenly bed


----------



## JPrisco (Apr 16, 2012)

We bought the Marriott bed for my elderly mom after she stayed at Cypress Harbour.  She LOVES it.  Says it is the best bed she ever had.  A bit expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Serina (Apr 17, 2012)

So glad to see this thread! Recently, we were at Newport Coast and loved the mattress. We were hoping to get one too. So, has anyone had any luck determining which mattress is in NCV or the other MVC?  (We really need a new mattress - lack of sleep is not fun):zzz:


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 17, 2012)

Serina said:


> So glad to see this thread! Recently, we were at Newport Coast and loved the mattress. We were hoping to get one too. So, has anyone had any luck determining which mattress is in NCV or the other MVC?  (We really need a new mattress - lack of sleep is not fun):zzz:


I would call the resort and ask.  I am sure they get a lot of calls and a quick check would be easy.

FWIW, I talked to Jameson and they can ship me the bed that "Marriott Buys" called the Resort Supreme for about ~1700 shipped and installed - This is for a California King.


----------



## Serina (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks- will do. Did you check out shopmarriott? My understanding is the 'pillow topper' (mattress pad) is one of the things that make the beds so comfy too. Any thoughts?


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 17, 2012)

Serina said:


> Thanks- will do. Did you check out shopmarriott? My understanding is the 'pillow topper' (mattress pad) is one of the things that make the beds so comfy too. Any thoughts?



I looked at shopmarriott and two reasons that I looked at Jamison or the only online retailer that I could find was the $325 shipping fee and the 4-6 weeks delivery estimate.

The pillowtopper was not on our bed in Ko Olina but it has been on other beds.  I will have to do some research on that.


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 17, 2012)

jpc763 said:


> I did a search and the info is a bit dated from what I can find.
> 
> So....  Has anyone bought the mattress from Marriott or anyone else?  I am seriously considering it.  I have determined that the mattress that I want is the Jamison Resort Supreme (from Jamison) or the Marriott Supreme Foam Plus (from Marriott).
> 
> Let me know what yout think!



I went through this a few years ago and your information is correct.  

I would highly recommend you find a local Jamison dealer and deal with them directly.  Go see the products and deal with a floor salesperson (furniture discounts are plentiful).  

We went to buy the Marriott mattress which is the Resort Collection but ended up buying (upgrading) to the Talalatex mattress for just a few dollars more, delivered and set-up, old mattress taken-away.   

Do some research on memory foam vs. latex before going.  Then compare the Talalatex to other latex mattresses and I think you'll like what you find.


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 17, 2012)

Let me add this.  When I called around, I found that Marriott changes their mattresses often.  The Marriott mattress, while a great mattress, is not built to be a long lasting mattress.


----------



## jpc763 (Apr 17, 2012)

Old Hickory said:


> I went through this a few years ago and your information is correct.
> 
> I would highly recommend you find a local Jamison dealer and deal with them directly.  Go see the products and deal with a floor salesperson (furniture discounts are plentiful).
> 
> ...



I did read this in your old thread.  Are you happy with your Jamison Talalatex mattress?  Which one did you buy?

Unfortunately, there is no dealer in Colorado (let alone the mid-west!) so I have to compare based on memory and by visiting local Marriotts!


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 17, 2012)

jpc763 said:


> I did read this in your old thread.  Are you happy with your Jamison Talalatex mattress?  Which one did you buy?
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no dealer in Colorado (let alone the mid-west!) so I have to compare based on memory and by visiting local Marriotts!



I had some lower back issues that prompted our purchase of a new mattress.  So I did some research and was indifferent with latex vs. memory foam because I wanted the Marriott bed, not knowing that Jamison had a latex offering. 

So we went to our local Jamison dealer looking to buy the Marriott memory foam mattress and were surprised to see the latex mattress.   I went back home to do some more research on latex, then called the dealer to order the Talalatex.  

At the time, the Talatex mattress had only one offering, not 5 as I see today.  I think our mattress is a two-piece construction of 3" softer latex foam on one side and 7" firm latex on the other.   The idea is you can flip it for firmer/softer feel.  And we bought a heafty box spring, as well.  

We are happy with it.  My back issues still come and go but I don't think the bed is an issue. But it is tall and we had to get used to that.   It's like we climb into bed now.


----------

